# Smoked Beaver



## BGKYSmoker (May 15, 2013)

HA

Made ya look.

We have a beaver here in the lake at the RV park. He normally been on the other side chewing on tree, guess he found bigger trees on this side.

Maintenance man said to me, If he disappears i know where he will be. HAHA

These 2 trees side by side













beav.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 15, 2013


















beav1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## 1905 (May 15, 2013)

take em OUT...!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2013)

He'll drop those eventually! Bad beaver!


----------



## themule69 (May 15, 2013)

fire up the smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






happy smoken.

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 15, 2013)

So what to use



















remington.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

Need a burlap bag!  Bring 'em home!

Kat


----------



## themule69 (May 15, 2013)

nepas said:


> So what to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to say 2nd from the bottom. it looks like a 22 mag.


----------



## ats32 (May 15, 2013)

I've had some warm beavers but they never smoked. Gigity.


----------



## geerock (May 15, 2013)

Any animal that makes his own smoking wood chips can't be all bad.


----------



## wwdragon (May 15, 2013)

ATS32 said:


> I've had some warm beavers but they never smoked. Gigity.


Then you are doing it wrong BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

Barry


----------



## webowabo (May 15, 2013)

geerock said:


> Any animal that makes his own smoking wood chips can't be all bad.


Now thats funny! More probably true.. but darn funny!   :)


----------



## so ms smoker (May 15, 2013)

Think I would go with the 30-06 !Wouldn't want to just wound the critter!

   Mike


----------



## cwalk (May 15, 2013)

I think anything cooked low and Slow would render good meat, Long as the proper seasoning is done. Id opt for the 22 with à head shot. Dont wanna wastw what little meat is there


----------



## cwalk (May 15, 2013)

PS. We smoked a coon last year at deer camp i think i wouldve turned out good but we feel alssep and left tht bugger on the smoker. Woke up to some coon jerky


----------



## mneeley490 (May 15, 2013)

As I recall, I read somewhere that in the 19th century, they considered beavertail to be quite a delicacy.


----------



## roller (May 16, 2013)

It will be good to eat..


----------



## legend (May 17, 2013)

Tastes like chicken ....


----------

